# Excessive Fuel Consumption



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

My '89 HB is burning 16.5 L per 100 kms or about 14.25 mpg. *What's the normal average supposed to be?*

It's got the Z24i engine with throttle body fuel injection and a manual tranny. 

I have yet to complete my tuneup because I had to order some tools in so my timing and valve clearances are still unknown and my idle speed is undoubtedly low but I wonder how much can those things affect my fuel consumption? My last car had MPFI so this kind of tweaking is all new to me.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

what tire size do you have ?

did you read the codes..??


----------



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

Zane: Yeah, the code is 55 which means nothing is wrong, big help huh? OBD my ass, lol.

Oh yeah and I have something like 215/70/14 or 15 I forget exactly. Wider than stock I think but not enough to double consumption.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i guess that is what is called a canuck sense of humor..eh..

do a full tune up and change the oil and all filters..then drive it around 20 miles or so and change the oil again..drive it another 20 miles or so and check the color of the oil ..if it is still on the dirty side change it once more..

consider a t-stat if it has not been replces in a while . and inflate tires to 40 lbs and think about going to a 15 inch rim and tire..

as always lighten the load and drive like an old lady to increase mpg..

check the wheels to see that they are not dragging and the brakes are not sticking..

one more thing ..don't pull on super mans cape...


----------



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

zanegrey said:


> i guess that is what is called a canuck sense of humor..eh..
> 
> do a full tune up and change the oil and all filters..then drive it around 20 miles or so and change the oil again..drive it another 20 miles or so and check the color of the oil ..if it is still on the dirty side change it once more..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions, what I'm really wondering though is what to expect for mileage once I get my tuneup finished (still waiting on that tachometer so I can adjust the idle speed).

Don't pull on superman's cape? That's a little too cryptic for me, what do you mean?


----------



## big raise (Jan 9, 2011)

where do you ask a question here?


----------



## big raise (Jan 9, 2011)

I have a question for somebody smarter than me? I Have a 1994 nissan hardbody vg3.0 that I cant figure out why I can only get ten miles to gallon. Tuned up new wires plugs took injectors all out had cleaned and checked out okay.New timing belt waterpump, Still ten miles to gallon. Have a slight lifter tap but seems to run okay. Milage is terrible if cant fix the truck is no good. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok Big Raise, what are you running for rims and tires, standard or automatic? Have you changed the air filter?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

read the codes and consider the gas itself..does it mnatch the trucks fuel needs...


----------



## big raise (Jan 9, 2011)

standard tires and wheels


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you might have a injector or 2 dumping fuel... any codes?


----------



## big raise (Jan 9, 2011)

*reply*

yes speedo code 51 comes up witch is injector code


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Howzitgoineh said:


> Don't pull on superman's cape? That's a little too cryptic for me, what do you mean?


Ya don't spit into the wind.
Ya don't take the mask off the ol' Lone Ranger...
And ya don't mess around with Jim...
Boppa-doo-doom-do-doo-doo-doo...
You Don't Mess Around With Jim Lyrics - Jim Croce


----------



## Howzitgoineh (Oct 30, 2010)

Ah yes, now I remember why I stopped coming to automotive forums: a lot of pompousness and too little humility. Being a good mechanic is good and all but it's not cause for a town parade in your honour. Superman *scoffing* so sad. David Goggins is Superman Zany


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

zanegrey said:


> i guess that is what is called a canuck sense of humor..eh..
> 
> do a full tune up and change the oil and all filters..then drive it around 20 miles or so and change the oil again..drive it another 20 miles or so and check the color of the oil ..if it is still on the dirty side change it once more..
> 
> ...


I don't recommend inflating the tires to 40PSI. While it will help fuel mileage, overinflating tends to make the front end of these trucks "hop" and chop up the inner tread of the tire. Keep in mind factory tire spec is only 26PSI; I wouldn't go any higher than 30PSI. Otherwise, whatever one gains in fuel mileage will be lost in the cost of premature tire wear. 

I don't really agree on changing the oil only 20 miles after changing the oil. If the oil is that dirty, I would consider an oil flush service (one of the few times I would recommend one) or install a quart of Rislone to the oil and drive it those 20 miles before changing the oil.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

sad is thinking you can be the only smartass on the planet and get away with it...


----------

